# French Senate Orchid Collection



## reivilos (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello,
here are a few pics from French Senate Orchid Collection


----------



## reivilos (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## reivilos (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## reivilos (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## eggshells (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice photos. Thank you very much.


----------



## reivilos (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## reivilos (Feb 1, 2013)

more here


----------



## reivilos (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## tim (Feb 1, 2013)

Do they have a paph accession list?


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 1, 2013)

Very cool pictures! The vandas are big.


----------



## Hera (Feb 1, 2013)

A feast for the eyes! Interesting how they grow some upside down.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. 89% humidity!! :sob:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2013)

What a great-looking greenhouse!


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow.. amazing paph collection... those parvis (look like delenatii or its hybrids to me) are so healthy... the lockhardtia is interesting too..


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 2, 2013)

Must be a great place!!!! Some very impressive plants, look at that Ansellia !!!! Jean

Is it open to the public ??


----------



## reivilos (Feb 2, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> Must be a great place!!!! Some very impressive plants, look at that Ansellia !!!! Jean
> 
> Is it open to the public ??



Every year during the so-called "Journees du Patrimoine". Otherwise through an orchid society.

http://www.senat.fr/visite/jardin/serres.html


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 2, 2013)

Merci beaucoup!!!! Jean


----------



## reivilos (Feb 2, 2013)

paphioboy said:


> Wow.. amazing paph collection... those parvis (look like delenatii or its hybrids to me) are so healthy... the lockhardtia is interesting too..



Those are delenatii, well notorious ones...
Last May they were all flowering. I was suprised how many different scents there were, rose, apricot, even scentless.


----------



## fibre (Feb 2, 2013)

Does this one have a name or may we guessing?


----------



## Marc (Feb 2, 2013)

tranlianum x faerrianum?


----------



## Ditto (Feb 2, 2013)

The batch of delenatii's originates back to the French customs they were confiscated sometime back in 2000 if I recall correctly
The plants growing heads down are Ida dyeriana


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 2, 2013)

very interesting ty


----------



## Paphiolive (Feb 3, 2013)

Bonsoir Vincent,
Merci pour les photos.
When I will go to visit in march 2013. I will take also some photos and I will put on them our super forum.

Olivier


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 3, 2013)

Wonderful plants and gh!


----------



## Dido (Feb 4, 2013)

nice pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## reivilos (Feb 4, 2013)

Paphiolive said:


> Bonsoir Vincent,
> Merci pour les photos.
> When I will go to visit in march 2013. I will take also some photos and I will put on them our super forum.
> 
> Olivier



This is not Vincent...


----------

